# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  MOLIMO ispunite ANKETU O DOJENJU

## puntica

kopiram s portala



> Drage mame, sigurno postoji puno toga što želite reći o dojenju, bilo to lijepo ili ne baš tako lijepo.
>  Podijelite s nama vaše predivno/teško iskustvo dojenja popunjavajući Rodinu online Anketu o dojenju.
> 
>         Dojenje  je nekima predivno iskustvo u kojem je ljubav koja struji između mame i  djeteta gotovo opipljiva, nekima drugima izvor frustracija, brige, pa  čak i boli, a često i oboje. Podijelite s nama vaše predivno/teško  iskustvo dojenja popunjavajući Rodinu online Anketu o dojenju.
>  Prije nekoliko godina sličnu Rodinu Anketu o dojenju popunilo je  preko 1000 majki i očeva. Nadamo se da ćete se ponovo odazvati s  jednakim zanimanjem. Bit će vrlo zanimljivo vidjeti što se popravilo  tijekom tih godina, imate li više podrške i pomoći, znači li nešto  činjenica da je više od polovice hrvatskih rodilišta postalo „Prijatelj  djeteta“, jesmo li svi mi koji se trudimo naučiti više o dojenju -  Rodine savjetnice, patronažne sestre, primalje i drugi doista naučili  više i dali vam bolje informacije. Zanima nas širi li se među majkama u  Hrvatskoj znanje i vještina dojenja, kao kolektivna vrijednost koja će  najviše koristiti našoj djeci.
>  Rezultate Ankete o dojenju analizirat ćemo i predstaviti na Rodinoj mliječnoj konferenciji 5. listopada.
>  Pozivamo sve, ne samo majke, koji imaju svoj stav o dojenju bez  obzira koliko su vam stara djeca, da popune ovu anketu i proslijede link  svojim prijateljicama i prijateljima. Unaprijed zahvaljujemo na vašem  vremenu.


ako možete, ispunite anketu, molim vas

hvala

----------

